# Sleepy Screen Problems



## TimDotThomas (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a Fascinate running the latest ICS build from THS. Recently I am having problems waking up my phone. When I touch the power button to awaken my phone, the screen will light up and then go back dark. I can tell that the phone is indeed awake because of the haptic vibrating. When I receive a phone call I just slide the locksreen and answer the phone while the screen is still dark. I am able to get the screen to light up, but only after pushing the power button on on off (sometimes up to ten attempts). This happens often but not all the time. It is very annoying as you might imagine. I am not ready to upgrade yet, (I am holding out for somethong new like the GSIII, the Galaxy Journal (Note), or something quad core). Has anyone else seen this problem before? Is this a characteristic of having an older phone? Is there a solution? Please help!


----------



## UUkirby (Aug 3, 2011)

While I'm not 100% on this, I was having a similar problem. My phone wouldn't wake from sleep, no matter how many times I pressed the power button. After a few weeks of research I found it was due to the screen state scaling. However there was so little information on my specific problem that no matter what scaling I chose it never fixed it.

The solution I found was the remove the 100mhz frequency from the scaling. I did this in ROM control in AOKP but I am sure you can use setCPU or Voltage Control to do the same. Now I run 200mhz min - 1000mhz max and I have never had the issue popup again. Battery life is still wonderful too! Just hit 1day 4hours at 13% so the switch doesn't seem to be to impactful.

Again this may not be your problem but I was having the Sleep of Death as they say and maybe it will fix yours? Who knows. Doesn't hurt to try.


----------

